# Problems with codes



## Al Blanco

I have problems with codes  (that's other people say that they problems with reading my texts). 

²Þâ íâÞâ âÕÚáâ çØâÐÕâáï ÔÖØÖÚÞÜ äÞàãÜÐ?


----------



## Al Blanco

It seems that not...

А этот - читается?

Is the latter code is OK?


----------



## enoo

Here, with the default (automatic) encoding of the page, I see random characters for the 1st message. (Mostly "a" with various accents above them). 

But I see the 2nd one in cyrillic letters - so I guess that 2nd one is OK, even if I don't know what is written  .


----------



## Al Blanco

enoo said:


> Here, with the default (automatic) encoding of the page, I see random characters for the 1st message. (Mostly "a" with various accents above them).
> 
> But I see the 2nd one in cyrillic letters - so I guess that 2nd one is OK, even if I don't know what is written  .



OK, thank you 
I was told by a moderator of the Russian subforum that I have to switch off autoselect and choose a code  but I haven't a faintest notion how to do it. Maybe some day they'll make an instruction


----------



## Kelly B

I'm not sure, either,  but perhaps you'll find your answers here: 
How to type accents and other "weird" symbols - this one is in the sticky at the top of the Comments and Suggestions forum
Russian - resources and tips for learners - this one is a sticky at the top of the Slavic Languages forum


----------



## enoo

In Firefox, you can change the encoding by going to "View -> Character encoding".
I suppose it should be in a similar place in other browsers.

If I'm correct, the default encoding for WR is "Western ISO-8859-1", so I suppose you'll have to change for that one. 

(the encoding you used in your first message seems to be "Cyrillic ISO-8859-5" - if anyone cares ^^)


----------



## Al Blanco

Kelly B said:


> I'm not sure, either,  but perhaps you'll find your answers here:
> How to type accents and other "weird" symbols - this one is in the sticky at the top of the Comments and Suggestions forum
> Russian - resources and tips for learners - this one is a sticky at the top of the Slavic Languages forum



I found a million of links there and maybe some of them give the answer indeed, but it is too complicated, I believe


----------



## Al Blanco

enoo said:


> In Firefox, you can change the encoding by going to "View -> Character encoding".
> I suppose it should be in a similar place in other browsers.
> 
> If I'm correct, the default encoding for WR is "Western ISO-8859-1", so I suppose you'll have to change for that one.
> 
> (the encoding you used in your first message seems to be "Cyrillic ISO-8859-5" - if anyone cares ^^)



Thank you! Actually, I got the instruction from the moderator too. But my firm believe that they can make such an instruction for everybody. I was said that many have the same problem 

and I hope that now it is readable (however, every other second the sistem switches back to automatic encoding).

Надеюсь, что это читается.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I would like to find a solution to this problem. (I'm the site administrator.)
What web browser are you using?
When your cursor is in the text box for writing a post, can you tell me what encoding it says it is when your browser shows by default?  (Mine says UTF-8 _when the cursor is in the text box_.)
Can anybody show me how to repeat Al's experience myself?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Nanon

Al Blanco said:


> Надеюсь, что это читается.



Читается 
My cursor also says UTF-8 _when I am writing_, otherwise it goes back to Western ISO-8859-1.
I am using Firefox 3.5.5.


----------

